

What business model for the 100YL? - jcrites

Paul Graham has written about the notion of the "hundred year language".  I believe that the ideal 100YL will encompass every modern programming language use-case: interactive command-line interfaces (shells), systems administration &#38; shell scripting, mathematical languages (Matlab/Mathematica), rapid prototyping (Python/Perl/Ruby), active content (JavaScript), and enterprise software (C#/Java).<p>Assume you could combine all these diverse use-cases and capabilities into a single programming language.<p>Is there a viable business model for such a language?   Must it inherently be free to prosper as a language?  What about free for noncommercial use, but put paid for for-profit use?<p>If you built such a language, how would you offer it to the world?  Would you release it for free?  Or would you try to build a business juggernaut?
======
jcrites
Assume the BSD or Apache license:

Could the language have a not-for-profit entity devoted to managing the
language, and license the use of the language commercially to a for-profit
corporation dedicated to selling and supporting its use in industry?

Would this discourage open source contribution?

